
Nano-spike catalysts convert carbon dioxide directly into ethanol - aarestad
https://www.ornl.gov/news/nano-spike-catalysts-convert-carbon-dioxide-directly-ethanol
======
nl
It works at room temperature!

 _We discovered somewhat by accident that this material worked_

If this works as stated, maybe the most important scientific "accident" since
penicillin?

------
est
dup of

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12739564](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12739564)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12733856](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12733856)

